# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Sunday money exchange

## MilwaukeeMike

Any options besides the airport? We're in around 1 pm and need to leave the Knutsford office (near Pier 1) at 5 pm. I was going to do FX Trader but I see that they are closed on Sundays.

----------


## Passion4Diving@Negril

I suggest you stop into the MegaMart on the way to Knutsford Express.  They have ABM machines.  Open until 10pm seven days a week.

----------

